# Paphiopedilum Wössner Mini Goldi



## ORG (Dec 19, 2008)

The hybrids of _Paphiopedilum helenae_ are optimal for the culture on the windowsill. They grow and flower very easy and need not so much space.
A wonderful example for this hybridizing-line is

*Paphiopedilum  Wössner Mini Goldi*
This is the cross between _Paph. primulinum_ und _Paph. helenae_

This cross flowered the 4th time on my windowsill. For this cross the _Paph. primulinum_ forma _purpurascens _ was used.







Here the flowers of the same plant 2 years ago.






The cross with the yellow _Paph. primulinum_ is also attractiv and easy in culture.






best greetings

Olaf


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 19, 2008)

That's really cute. Thanks, Olaf.


----------



## P-chan (Dec 19, 2008)

What a great cross! Thanks for the pictures!!


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 19, 2008)

I esp. like the first one!!! Jean


----------



## paphjoint (Dec 20, 2008)

Very Nice !


----------



## shakkai (Dec 20, 2008)

Very, very nice! Some of these _helenae_ crosses are on my list to add next year... they are so perfect!


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 20, 2008)

Very interesting cross Olaf!!! Well done!!!


----------



## paphreek (Dec 20, 2008)

Nicely bloomed, Olaf!:clap:


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm liking the first one, adds color & both parents are apparent!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 22, 2008)

ORG said:


> The hybrids of _Paphiopedilum helenae_ are optimal for the culture on the windowsill. They grow and flower very easy and need not so much space.
> 
> best greetings
> 
> Olaf


In fact no space since you can't get them here! oke: :evil:


----------



## orchidmaven (Dec 22, 2008)

These are adorable little plants that have great character and charm. I think they offer the breeder a new direction for miniature plants for the windowsill. Are they slower or faster in development?

Cheers!

Theresa
Hillsview


----------



## toddybear (Dec 22, 2008)

I gotta get one of these next spring...small and lovely!


----------



## ORG (Dec 22, 2008)

Dear Theresa,
they are fast grower

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm amazed of the influence helenae has in breeding. Has anyone matted it with sukhakulii yet?


----------



## paphreek (Dec 24, 2008)

SlipperKing said:


> I'm amazed of the influence helenae has in breeding. Has anyone matted it with sukhakulii yet?



Interesting idea, but it was registered in 1999 by Glanz as Wossner Goldsuk. Does anyone have a photo to share?


----------



## paphioboy (Dec 24, 2008)

oh... For a while, I expected to see (helenae x armeniacum)...  nice hybrid.. And I love the domineering helenae shape..


----------



## ORG (Dec 24, 2008)

Here is the picture of
*Paphiopedilum Wössner Godsuk*
_helenae _X _sukhakulii_






There were also clones with more golden dorsal sepal.
The plant grows and flowered very easy in a small pot.

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 24, 2008)

this godsuk is very interesting too!!! Is the flower size more helenae like or more sukhakulii??? (do you know if Franz Glanz still has plants of those 2 ?? 
Jean


----------



## paphreek (Dec 24, 2008)

Thank you, Olaf!


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 24, 2008)

Again I'm amazed of the domination of this tiny flower has on shape. Here we have two flowers, both with strong domination for shape and color placement fighting a battle. The end result is a pleasing 50/50 blend of both! It's going to be exciting times ahead to see second and third generations of helenae crosses and how it's genes play out.


----------



## ORG (Dec 24, 2008)

The plant is a little bit bigger than helenae.
I am sure that Franz has some more plants in his greenhouses.

The second eneration would be really interesting. But it is not so interesting for the commercial growers. So perhaps it would be interesting for the amateur-breeders.

Best greetings 

Olaf


----------



## NYEric (Dec 24, 2008)

So, are these legal in USA???


----------



## shakkai (Dec 24, 2008)

A friend of mine in Switzerland has a Goldsuk that has the prettiest colouriing that I have seen! 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3022174904/in/set-72157606303433643/


----------



## ORG (Dec 24, 2008)

The colour is really nice but the petals should be more horizontal

Best greetings

OLaf


----------



## shakkai (Dec 25, 2008)

Yes, and it may be that the flower form will improve, as this was a first time bloom seedling, from what I understand. 

But, I'm really hoping that the colours stay as they are - I love the spots from suk!! And having that on such a small flower/plant is super!


----------



## Kavanaru (Jan 11, 2009)

indeed, as Shakkai said, this is the first time my Paph. Wössner Goldsuk blooms... It's a ver young plant (only 1 fan), and I hope it improves in form, but keep the colors... I know from the breeder, that almost all other plants grown from the same pod, were with almost no spots and mainly very yellow/orange... let's see what it become out of this one...


----------

